# Going from brown to blonde.



## Hikaru-chan (Nov 16, 2006)

3 month ago I had my bleached highlighted hair died light brown with red highlights but the red faded too fast so I put a medium brown semi-permanent shade over the top.

I'm due at the hairdressers next week and I really want to go back to blonde but I'm worried it will ruin my hair dying it from brown to blonde when it was already really light before I had the brown (hope that makes sense).

What would I have to ask for? Would I diffinitly need bleach to strip the brown or is there a kinder alternative.

I can't seem to upload any pictures but the shade I'm trying to get is very similar to that of Ashley Tisdale's maybe a fraction darker. 
My hair at the moment is a faded reddy brown.

Any help is apreciated.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Nov 17, 2006)

you cant lift previously colored hair without bleach. its just one of those "laws" of haircolor. 

you should be safe going blonde but ask your hairdresser. she (or he) should know your hair best!I dont know how long its been since the last time you colored your hair. so it all depends


----------

